
Spark performance comps, AWS and MinIO: TPC-H with 16node, NVMe, 100Gbe network [pdf] - jtsymonds
https://min.io/resources/docs/Performance-comparison-Apache-Spark.pdf
======
alexnewman
Minio is one of my favorite systems ever. However this isn't super impressive
given the size of the dataplane they are running minio on

